# MSR Rain fly at Triplet camp on Lodore



## NickO (May 24, 2013)

Found your rain fly drying in a tree at Triplet on 9/24. I am based in Utah but will ship if you cover the cost. Hope to get it back to you.


----------



## rpludwig (Feb 28, 2011)

*That is ours*

We lost it last Friday. Lets say that two in our group spent a wet night at the Jones hole.


----------



## NickO (May 24, 2013)

[email protected]

Shoot me an email and we will figure out getting it back to you.


----------

